

Photocracy.org = Revolutionizing photo-sorting? - joshwprinceton

Hi everyone,
For my Senior Thesis, I'm working on implementing pair-wise comparisons for sorting photos, in particular for national perception and cross-cultural identity (I'm an East Asian Studies Major). As of now, there are limited implementations of pair-wise comparisons for text or photo (bix.yahoo.com as one of the few).<p>We're preparing to launch on March 16th and are hoping to get as much activity as possible after that point (hypothesis/assumption: the more people in the crowd, the better the resulting data set). We launched a text-based version for student government issues with a fair amount of success in the Fall of 2008 ("WDYWM").<p>Any and all suggestions for spreading the word or making improvements are very much appreciated!<p>Josh Weinstein
======
aristus
"These photos have won" is far below the fold -- I didn't see it until it was
over. When it is over, the middle part of the screen is blank -- no game over,
no thanks, nothing else to do. You need to follow up with the user to keep
them engaged.

I don't know much about China, or these sample photos, though I got the
impression that most of it was "popular symbol vs present-day life".

I am wary of what actual insights you can get with this kind of sociological
game... seems to me pretty fuzzy, especially since you don't have any data on
the users. "Pairwise" and statistics don't mean it's good science.

